# Default SMTP Server missing from IIS6 in Windows 2003 SBS Server



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am running a Windows 2003 SBS (SP2) server and I cannot get SMTP to install under IIS.

When first I opened IIS I noticed that the "Default SMTP Virtual Server" entry was missing - this is what I expected to see...










Instead I see this...










I Googled and found the following article from Microsoft that suggests two fixes:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;555030

Solution 1 - which involves using the Run command reported "success", but there was no actual change inside IIS










Similarly I applied solution 2, uninstalled the IIS6 features, rebooted, and reinstalled, as per this diagram...










I definitely selected "SMTP Service", but there was still no actual change in IIS!

I went on to try some additional "fixes" from Microsoft, as described here:

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=297261

Once again these did not fix the issue, in fact I just discovered that the appropriate Network protocols were already installed.

Any help or suggestions regarding how to fix this will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Update - I managed to install the SMTP Virtual Server, I uninstalled all IIS components, and then reinstalled directly from the Windows 2003 DVD by choosing "Install optional Windows components" from the disk menu. I also ran the _regsvr32 %systemroot%\system32\inetsrv\smtpsnap.dll_ command before opening IIS.

Now when I open IIS I see the following screen -










Noticing the little cross next to the SMTP Virtual Server I then clicked on the Start Service button, which resulted in the error message (also shown above). Further investigation of the Event Viewer returned the message below:










I now need to resolve this error code to get the "service to bind" - any help here will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I was getting the error message because a 3rd party email server called MDaemon was running. Turning MDaemon off allowed me to start the Default SMTP Virtual Server without issue!

Kind Regards,

David


----------

